# Yanmar ym155d kingpins



## Loretta m white (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking for kingpins used or new for a Yanmar ym155d four-wheel drive


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Question. did you go to the manuals section for the YM155D. Then locate the page in the parts manual for the Yanmar part number? Next up would be to check Fredricks, Hoye and Schaffer. 

If only a few comments here, you can also ask on the Yanmar Tractors Owners Group too. https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io/g/main 
We migrated from Yahoo Groups to GroupsIO in the past 6 months. 

Are the kingpins themselves shot or just worn and you can still drive? Reading older archive forum postings on other sites, a front end loader on the tractor pushed over the limits can ruin the kingpins and their bushings. Especially if they were not greased for a long time.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

so, on page 68 in the 135/155 parts manual it shows diagram 25, part item 39 as the kingpins ...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

If you can not find new, then look at used. WKY Tractor parts is the LARGEST Japan tractor salvage place in the entire USA. Especially for Yanmars. Next up would be Fredricks.


----------



## Loretta m white (Apr 12, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> so, on page 68 in the 135/155 parts manual it shows diagram 25, part item 39 as the kingpins ...
> 
> View attachment 55287


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

two different ones, make sure you get the right one. https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/1554WDINT.htm


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> two different ones, make sure you get the right one. https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/1554WDINT.htm


Winston, yes, I wasn't sure why that was listed in the parts catalog that way. And it didn't specify why. 

Maybe best to measure the kingpin and note the interface holes? Or the diameters are different?

Does the YM155 share with anything else for 4WD front drive components?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

bmaverick said:


> Winston, yes, I wasn't sure why that was listed in the parts catalog that way. And it didn't specify why.
> 
> Maybe best to measure the kingpin and note the interface holes? Or the diameters are different?
> 
> Does the YM155 share with anything else for 4WD front drive components?



Yes, the 155 does, I know the up to 51000 s/n shares with 135, 1300, and 1301. May be others.


----------



## Loretta m white (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you everyone who replied I found a Kingpin in Kentucky thank you so much for all your help and resources


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Loretta m white said:


> Thank you everyone who replied I found a Kingpin in Kentucky thank you so much for all your help and resources


Hope the KY place was the WKY Salvage place. They've been a help for a few decades with our tractors.


----------

